# practice points to broadheads



## brownitsdown33 (Jun 6, 2008)

ok im new to bow hunting but i have been shooting my bow since april so im pretty used to it...but i have ONLY been using practice points (100 grains) and i was wondering if shooting broadheads would change any flight pattern or anything of that sort. I bought the thunderhead broadheads at 100 grains...ohh and also i was wondering if i would need to resight in my bow using the broadheads?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I've shot Thunderheads for almost 20 years. Started with 125 gr on aluminum arrows @ 235 fps and now shoot 85gr on carbons @ 290+ fps and have never had to change anything on my bow when switching from field points to broadheads. I shoot field points all summer, then put the Thunderheads on in September...with old blades, and shoot only those until the season starts Oct. 1st. Then just remove the dull blades until next September, sharpen the point and put on new blades...and you're ready to hunt.

I'm fortunate to live in a sandy area, and I do all my shooting from an elevated platform, so arrows are no problem to pull and there's very little chance of damaging an arrow because I just shoot right into the ground, using plastic 20oz soda bottles as targets. I even use my actual hunting arrows while shooting in September, so when I draw on a deer I pretty much know what my arrow is gonna do.

I sometimes alternate field points and broadheads to end the argument that fixed blade heads can't be shot that fast..accurately, and I can usually hit those soda bottles with both arrows out to 45 yards, which is my longest pin.....and I'm not a very good shot, so it CAN be done.

Good luck!


----------

